# Kawasaki 700 prairie belt light



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Guys

I have a 700 and it went into limp mode....belt light was flashing. Got a new belt and reset everything and it's running good no problems at all, revs all the way...ect The belt light was flashing but now it is just a solid light after resetting it. How do I get rid of the light?


----------



## bruteraptor (Jan 20, 2014)

never heard of the light staying on, i would try the belt light reset again. could it possible be one of the belt light wires grounding out somewhere? 

Belt Light Reset

To reset, turn ignition off and pull cvt cover. Put switch inside cover back into "on" postion. Remove seat and disconnect the 2 connectors grey and black and reverse them. They are located if sitting on quad in right rear corner. The grey one is not connected to anything, it's just a reset plug. Grey into black and black into grey. On top of the CVT cover is a black connector that goes to the switch inside the cover, disconnect that at this time. With the 2 still reversed and the black one disconnected, turn the key to the on, but don't start the quad. Observe the belt light. When it stops flashing really fast and starts flashing slow, the belt light is reset. Turn key off, and put the 2 connectors under the seat back to their original connectors and plug the connector switch for the CVT back in. Your done. 


 Tightening Belt/Belt Light Reset - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

I have tried that 3 or 4 times....It is just a solid light...not flashing or anything,.....May be a ground,....I'll check. Thanks!


----------



## bruteraptor (Jan 20, 2014)

also check your battery voltage, if it's too low it will cause weird things like that to happen, my battery was fully charged but the voltage was low and my display went crazy flashing and saying I was going 30mph sitting still! from what I been reading you may have to do the belt light reset a few times for it to take.


----------



## Micah Haarhoff (Oct 10, 2016)

Will Check....Thank you


----------



## Rauschpj (Sep 8, 2021)

bruteraptor said:


> never heard of the light staying on, i would try the belt light reset again. could it possible be one of the belt light wires grounding out somewhere?
> 
> Belt Light Reset
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post! Just used it to fix my 700 Prairie.


----------

